# Englander Pellet Stove Model 55-SHP10 puts out literally no heat



## WEEZHOLE (Nov 15, 2014)

I just recently bought this "Summer's Heat" 1500 sq ft Englander Pellet Stove from Lowes that is rated to heat up to 1500 square feet. I see people's reviews online that claim this thing gets pretty toasty. Unfortunately my stove puts out cold air, maybe luke warm air at best. Like no heat comes out of it. It can't heat the 121 sq ft room that its in. The temp in the room went from 64-67 over a few hours of running this. It seems to start up and burn as it should, i just get no heat out of it. My electric space heater can warm up this same room faster than this. What could it be? My guess its the convection blower because the sides of the stove get too hot to touch, so i know there is heat in this thing, but the blower just doesn't push it out I guess. It seems to push the air out and down. And its not warm at all. 

I had a friend come over last night that's been running a pellet stove for 8 years and had no idea what the hell was going on. He wished me good luck and left after a few hours of tinkering. Lowe's says they will exchange it for me, i just hope my friend and I don't break our backs loading this thing up and we get another lemon. Or this is just how crappy this stove is. I can't believe England Stove Works would keep making this model this many years if it really sucked this bad. Would Lowe's and Home Depot really sell that crappy of a product? The Lowe's manager said she has had no one else return a pellet stoves this season so far. Did I just pull the DOA card? I hope someone can shed some light on the subject. Thanks!


----------



## gfreek (Nov 15, 2014)

Before returning it I'd call Englander... There you can talk to a tech and walk you through troubleshooting..  Sometimes Mike from England's Stove Works responds here, but i assume it's a busy time of year for him..


----------



## Pete Zahria (Nov 15, 2014)

WEEZHOLE said:


> ...I can't believe England Stove Works would keep making this model this many years if it really sucked this bad.



If it sucked that bad, they wouldn't have thousands of people out there using the crap out of them..
I have one in my garage/shop (20X28) set on 1-3. This morning it was 28° outside, and 59° inside.
It uses ~one bag a day on that setting.. When it's single numbers outside, it will be around 49° inside...

This is a tough time of year to get through to any stove outfit for tech advice..
When you do get through, you will find they are top notch in trying to help you out.

You may indeed have a lemon. But that is not indicative of the product in general.
If Lowes said they will exchange it, you can't say they are not willing to help you....

Dan


----------



## lessoil (Nov 16, 2014)

WEEZHOLE said:


> I just recently bought this "Summer's Heat" 1500 sq ft Englander Pellet Stove from Lowes that is rated to heat up to 1500 square feet. I see people's reviews online that claim this thing gets pretty toasty. Unfortunately my stove puts out cold air, maybe luke warm air at best. Like no heat comes out of it. It can't heat the 121 sq ft room that its in. The temp in the room went from 64-67 over a few hours of running this. It seems to start up and burn as it should, i just get no heat out of it. My electric space heater can warm up this same room faster than this. What could it be? My guess its the convection blower because the sides of the stove get too hot to touch, so i know there is heat in this thing, but the blower just doesn't push it out I guess. It seems to push the air out and down. And its not warm at all.
> 
> I had a friend come over last night that's been running a pellet stove for 8 years and had no idea what the hell was going on. He wished me good luck and left after a few hours of tinkering. Lowe's says they will exchange it for me, i just hope my friend and I don't break our backs loading this thing up and we get another lemon. Or this is just how crappy this stove is. I can't believe England Stove Works would keep making this model this many years if it really sucked this bad. Would Lowe's and Home Depot really sell that crappy of a product? The Lowe's manager said she has had no one else return a pellet stoves this season so far. Did I just pull the DOA card? I hope someone can shed some light on the subject. Thanks!



Check this link out. Verify heat mode. Should be "C"
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/englander-pvd-25-control-panel-help.134372/#post-1803762

Hope this helps!!


----------



## smwilliamson (Nov 16, 2014)

Make sure the jumper in the tstat connections is seated and there


----------



## lessoil (Nov 16, 2014)

smwilliamson said:


> Make sure the jumper in the tstat connections is seated and there


Good Point!
If not stove will run in Low Heat mode. Forgot about that


----------



## Dgopetactical (Nov 16, 2014)

I would definitely not return it until you contact ESW tech dept. Like stated above pellet stoves are space heaters, if it was 65 in my "fire room" it would take a few hours to get that area to 83 deg to make the rest of the house 71. On the other hand if I turn my LP fireplace on @ 65 deg it only takes 15 min. That's why I use other heat sources to build up heat and my pellet stove to maintain.
Denny


----------



## rich2500 (Nov 16, 2014)

How is the stove vented,I know when I originally installed my pdvc I had it vented straight out the wall and could not get any heat out of it,I changed the venting to out then up and then I got good heat.What brand pellets are you burning,If you can try a different brand I would also try that.


----------



## WEEZHOLE (Nov 16, 2014)

The stove is vented out the wall and then up about 6'. I had to clear windows by 1 foot per the specifications in the manual. I understand that the pellet stove will take a while to build temps, but I really think this stove is not putting out what it should at all. My propane fireplace insert puts out more heat. Even my electric space heater can raise the temp in this room better than the pellet stove. I ran the pellet stove over night one night at 7/7 and got no change whatsoever in the temp. If you open the door and go outside, the little bit of heat built up will just go right out the door. My friend, who has been using a pellet stove for 8 years said either something is wrong or this thing just sucks this bad. I have trouble believing the latter.

I tried to change this thing to C mode as mentioned above. I have never seen letters on the control board other than the SU and SD modes: start up and shut down. Can't get any change following the instructions. I do not have a thermostat hooked up either. Not sure where to check connection. Do you mean the internal heat sensor that kicks on the blower?

I think it really sucks you have no manual control of a damper on this thing. Feels like my heat is going right out the flue. I can feel it sucking air from the OAK like crazy and the exhaust blasting out the vent, so I have a feeling that's where my heat is going. I think either the combustion fan or room air blower is just not working 100%. The stove feels warm but the air coming out is not hot. Its barely warm. its actually cold on the right side of the stove. Heat only comes out the left. Calling tech support in the morning tomorrow. Hoping ESW will know exactly what is going on.


----------



## slvrblkk (Nov 16, 2014)

Make sure this jumper is there and the set screws are tight.


----------



## WEEZHOLE (Nov 16, 2014)

I just checked on the mainboard and the thermostat is there and the screws are tight.


----------



## CTguy9230 (Nov 16, 2014)

try a different brand of pellets


----------



## Pellet-King (Nov 16, 2014)

What pellet's you burning?, Lee energy's?, North american's? or Interno all the worst heat pellet's there is


----------



## WEEZHOLE (Nov 16, 2014)

This is the company that makes the pellets I bought: 
http://bio-div.com/our-products/premium-wood-pellets/

This company is local to me. About 45 minutes north of where I live in Pennsylvania. Here is an image of the bags from Bio-Diversity's Facebook page:
https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net...=2249adabd88347272e9eeaa99f65d908&oe=551B4E35
Bags says premium hardwood. less than .5% ash. BUT/LB: 7900-8400.


----------



## slvrblkk (Nov 16, 2014)

What are your bottom three numbers set at?


----------



## WEEZHOLE (Nov 16, 2014)

4-4-1. I think that is what was default from the factory. I tried other settings. No change.


----------



## Chrisnow86 (Nov 16, 2014)

What mode are you running? A b c d?


----------



## WEEZHOLE (Nov 16, 2014)

I think that is another model. I don't think mine changes modes. I read something about that earlier, but doing what the instructions said, produced no letters.


----------



## Chrisnow86 (Nov 16, 2014)

Ohh ok.. Ya I have the 25 pdvc didn't know if it was the same set up


----------



## rich2500 (Nov 16, 2014)

You must not be completing the procedure correctly to change the mode because the mode is changeable on that stove.


----------



## Pete Zahria (Nov 16, 2014)

Gotta be more than the mode.... He's talking no heat..
Going from d to c isn't night and day..


----------



## Chrisnow86 (Nov 16, 2014)

It was on my stove... just throwing out options


----------



## Dgopetactical (Nov 16, 2014)

WEEZHOLE said:


> I think that is another model. I don't think mine changes modes. I read something about that earlier, but doing what the instructions said, produced no letters.



The mode is changeable, they don't put it in the manual because they don't want people screwing up their stoves, Most people here learned about the "mode" checking/changing do to talking directly with ESW when troubleshooting.


----------



## Chrisnow86 (Nov 16, 2014)

Ya call ESW  they have awesome customer support.. You just might be on hold awhile this time of year lol


----------



## seige101 (Nov 16, 2014)

If you let it run for a 24 hour period how many pellets is it burning? On max 9-9 it will be putting out tons of heat and you will feel a large amount of air being circulated by the stove.


----------



## doghouse (Nov 16, 2014)

Is the impingement plate properly installed?


----------



## WEEZHOLE (Nov 16, 2014)

The impingement plate was actually not installed properly when I first got it. Must have jostled during shipping. I tried that the 2nd night I had it and really thought it was gonna be it, but it wasn't. I may have been part of it. I've said from the beginning, that this thing is moving just too much air. I think I figured it out. Not sure why they don't have a manual damper on this thing. I literally went outside and put duct tape over about 1/3 the intake hole and now this thing is burning like a champ. Before my flame was almost burning out in the wind before more pellets would drop and my flames were up and down constantly. The embers would actually all fly out and the fire would go out sometimes. Now I have a steady roaring flame that keeps the center impingment plate and the heat exchanger behind it actually hot. I actually get a steady warm heat coming out. I'm still gonna try to talk to ESW tomorrow and see if there is a way to restrict air flow through the control panel or about changing modes. I hope I can get to talk to someone. I'm not asking too much out of this stove, I just want some heat! Its getting cold out! The room is sitting at 74-75 and the surrounding kitchen/living space is in the mid 60s and slowly climbing. Its looking good so far. Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## OhioBurner© (Nov 17, 2014)

WEEZHOLE said:


> 4-4-1. I think that is what was default from the factory. I tried other settings. No change.



No change at all?? What numbers did you try?


----------



## Pete Zahria (Nov 17, 2014)

Chrisnow86 said:


> It was on my stove... just throwing out options


Cool.
It wasn't "that" much of a difference on mine. But.. all stoves are different.
Wasn't being critical.. just didn't seem like changing modes
from D to C would go from "no" heat, to "okay that did it"..

Dan


----------



## Chrisnow86 (Nov 17, 2014)

Pete Zahria said:


> Cool.
> It wasn't "that" much of a difference on mine. But.. all stoves are different.
> Wasn't being critical.. just didn't seem like changing modes
> from D to C would go from "no" heat, to "okay that did it"..
> ...




It was night and day with mine... I was ready to throw this thing in the trash and hook the woodstove back up until I changed the mode...


----------



## Pete Zahria (Nov 17, 2014)

Chrisnow86 said:


> It was night and day with mine... I was ready to throw this thing in the trash and hook the woodstove back up until I changed the mode...


Well, that is certainly good to know! 

Thanks.... Dan


----------



## Chrisnow86 (Nov 17, 2014)

Pete Zahria said:


> Well, that is certainly good to know!
> 
> Thanks.... Dan


Btw Pete I like the old school super mod.. Helped a friend of mine for a few years pit crew with his sk mod.. Super mods are crazy fast


----------



## Pete Zahria (Nov 17, 2014)

Chrisnow86 said:


> Btw Pete I like the old school super mod.. Helped a friend of mine for a few years pit crew with his sk mod.. Super mods are crazy fast


30 years ago...

Dan


----------



## WEEZHOLE (Nov 19, 2014)

Well this stove was all wishful thinking. I dampered the air intake with duct tape and it really seemed to run better, but that's because it was only 40* outside. Now that it's below 20* here this thing does nothing. My thermostat is 10 yards away and set at 62 and my oil furnace is still kicking on and running regularly. This thing is going back to Lowes. Englander tells you not to return and to call them first. Well, I took a day off work yesterday and called 154 times and was busy every time. Also emailed them with no response. Don't know what people mean about their customer service being so awesome. I didn't even get an acknowledgment that I emailed them. Not even an auto reply. Nothing. Looking at other brands of stoves. Lowes offered us $150 towards another stove or a replacement of the same model. Not sure I want to do yet. I put a hole in my house to match this exhaust so I really want this stove to work. If I get another make and model I have to finagle some elbows to hook up a new stove. Ugh. My first experience with a pellet stove is not looking too promising.


----------



## Chrisnow86 (Nov 19, 2014)

Did you ever have any luck changing the mode? It's adjustable on your stove... When I first got mine I was frustrated as well, very little heat output. I changed it and it really woke it up... Now low is how it was on high before


----------



## griffj17 (Jan 29, 2015)

Chrisnow86 said:


> What mode are you running? A b c d?


What is the difference between the modes a,b,c, and d.


----------



## griffj17 (Jan 29, 2015)

WEEZHOLE said:


> I just recently bought this "Summer's Heat" 1500 sq ft Englander Pellet Stove from Lowes that is rated to heat up to 1500 square feet. I see people's reviews online that claim this thing gets pretty toasty. Unfortunately my stove puts out cold air, maybe luke warm air at best. Like no heat comes out of it. It can't heat the 121 sq ft room that its in. The temp in the room went from 64-67 over a few hours of running this. It seems to start up and burn as it should, i just get no heat out of it. My electric space heater can warm up this same room faster than this. What could it be? My guess its the convection blower because the sides of the stove get too hot to touch, so i know there is heat in this thing, but the blower just doesn't push it out I guess. It seems to push the air out and down. And its not warm at all.
> 
> I had a friend come over last night that's been running a pellet stove for 8 years and had no idea what the hell was going on. He wished me good luck and left after a few hours of tinkering. Lowe's says they will exchange it for me, i just hope my friend and I don't break our backs loading this thing up and we get another lemon. Or this is just how crappy this stove is. I can't believe England Stove Works would keep making this model this many years if it really sucked this bad. Would Lowe's and Home Depot really sell that crappy of a product? The Lowe's manager said she has had no one else return a pellet stoves this season so far. Did I just pull the DOA card? I hope someone can shed some light on the subject. Thanks!


I'm having the same issues with mine.


----------



## Chrisnow86 (Jan 29, 2015)

griffj17 said:


> What is the difference between the modes a,b,c, and d.


It changes the feed rates so the stove burns more fuel and runs hotter


----------



## griffj17 (Jan 30, 2015)

Chrisnow86 said:


> It changes the feed rates so the stove burns more fuel and runs hotter


So d is the lowest setting..


----------



## acammer (Jan 30, 2015)

Wow, this sounds so frustrating.  I remember starting out with my old stove and having to figure a lot of things out before I got her working the way she should.  I really think you need to make sure you're in the right mode before and have the trims adjusted correctly before you quit on this thing.  Also, there is no way you need duct tape over the intake - it may seem like a large amount of air flowing through the exhaust, but that's how this thing is designed.  The reason the stove doesn't have a manual damper is because it throttles the combustion blower based on the heat settings - it's way better than a damper.  (I've had both, the damper is a real PITA)  If you have the fuel trim all the way up and the air trim all the way down and it still blows itself out then you probably have another issue, maybe vacuum switch, over-fire, auger motor, etc.  

I'm not 100% certain but some Englander stoves (and I am pretty sure this model) have a fuel feed restrictor plate at the bottom of the hopper.  This adjustable plate can be moved to allow for more or less fuel to feed to the auger.  You mentioned that the impingement plate was jostled, perhaps this is out of place as well.  You'll have to empty the hopper for access, and then make sure that the restrictor isn't blocking opened up.

Everything about your issue points to a lack of fuel - the fact that it improved significantly when "choking" the air intake is good evidence that you're just not getting enough fuel.  Until you have the correct mode for this stove set, and all the trims adjusted correct, it doesn't make sense to just return it.  I'd agree it should have been set appropriately from the store, but who knows.  Have you been on Englander's website and looked through all the troubleshooting tips?  They have a diagnostic test mode that will help confirm all the components are working correctly.  Maybe run those tests, make sure the mode/trims are set to factor standard (Low fuel feed 6, low air burn 4, air on temp 1), and that you're in mode C.  If that all checks out, and the restrictor is opened up good, then let's see where you're at.  I'd hate to see the frustration of having to bring this thing back when it could be just a few small things making a big problem.


----------



## griffj17 (Jan 31, 2015)

I have another question. I changed the mode on mine. It's now running on c mode. The heat setting is on 3, and the blower is on 9. My bottom numbers are 4-6-1. I noticed I'm getting a little more ash. What can I change the bottom three numbers to that would help with less ash. This is really the first season I have have started changing settings and mods on this thing. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pete Zahria (Jan 31, 2015)

griffj17 said:


> I have another question. I changed the mode on mine. It's now running on c mode. The heat setting is on 3, and the blower is on 9. My bottom numbers are 4-6-1. I noticed I'm getting a little more ash. What can I change the bottom three numbers to that would help with less ash. This is really the first season I have have started changing settings and mods on this thing. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


 
I would think that the ash volume is a function of the pellet, more than the settings.
For the most part.. Efficiency comes into play, but if you don't have unburned pellet chunks
in there, it's going to be close...
You have changed your mode to C, which means you are burning more pellets..
If you are getting more heat, you are burning more pellets..
I know there is more to it... but if your glass is fairly clean, and you don't have chunks,
your fuel/air is probably ok..
(IMO)


----------



## griffj17 (Jan 31, 2015)

Pete Zahria said:


> I would think that the ash volume is a function of the pellet, more than the settings.
> For the most part.. Efficiency comes into play, but if you don't have unburned pellet chunks
> in there, it's going to be close...
> You have changed your mode to C, which means you are burning more pellets..
> ...


Ok cool. Wasn't really sure if maybe one of my bottom 3 numbers were off a bit. I am getting a bit of sunburned pellets building up. They're charged but not soft ash.


----------



## WEEZHOLE (Jan 31, 2015)

I ditched this stove in November and returned it to Lowes. They gave me a great deal on an upgrade to a Pleasant Hearth cabinet model stove. That Englander had something wrong with it. It couldn't heat the 121 sq ft room it was in. I even had 2 friends that are pro HVAC guys tell me it wasn't working correctly. My new stove heats my whole 2700 sq ft home for the most part. My bonus room above the garage needs a space heater to keep above 60.


----------

